# pulmonary embolism w/out infarction



## jmoravecz (Oct 1, 2009)

How does a pulmonary embolism w/out infarction get coded?  The documentation specifically indicates "no infarction" but the claim was coded with 415.11.  I partially think 415.0 is more correct, especially because the patient did develop pulmonary HTN but the provider never documented "acute cor pulmonale", just "pulmonary embolism".  Thoughts?!  Thanks.


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 1, 2009)

For just pulmonary embolism I would code 415.19. 

Jess


----------

